# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  آموزش : نصب زبان برنامه نویسی Android بر روی Visual Studio

## samadblaj

مسلما تا به حال نام سیستم عامل Android رو شنیدید و شاید هم باهاش کار کردید.
اما آیا تا به حال برنامه ای هم برایش نوشته اید ؟

اگر مایلید تا این کار را انجام دهید باید چند مرحله را به ترتیب انجام دهید، و بهتر است مجهز به اینترنت پرسرعت و همچنین و پ ن! باشید.

نکته : برای برنامه نویسی Android در محیط Visual Studio از نرم افزاری استفاده میشود که نسخه Trial هست و بایستی به یاد داشته باشید که از این روش نمیتوان برای همیشه استفاده نمود. ( مگر اینکه امکان خریدش برایمان فراهم شود یا نسخه کرک شده اش بدستمان برسد. )

قدم اول : دانلود و نصب JDK

ابتدا باید JDK را دانلود و نصب کنید. Java SE بهتر است و به خاطر اینکه در حال حاضر نسخه ۷/۰ برای Android ساپورت نمیشود، بایستی از نسخه ۶/۰ استفاده کنید. ( توجه کنید داشتن JRE تنها کافی نیست. )


دانلود Java SE JDK ver ۶.۰

قدم دوم : دانلود و نصب Android SDK


نکته : از این قدم باید مجهز به سلاح و پ ن! باشید
برای دانلود از لینک زیر استفاده و نسخه Windows SDK Installer را دانلود و نصب کنید :


دانلود Android SDK

Android SDK را در مسیری که دارای Space باشد مانند Program Files نصب نکنید.
پس از نصب SDK Manager را اجرا کنید. ( بهتر است در حالت Run As Administrator اجرایش کنید. )

حداقل های زیر را انتخاب و تایید کنید تا دانلود و نصب شوند :

Android SDK Tools, revision ۱۰ or greater
Android SDK Platform-tools, revision ۳ or greater

یکی یا چند تا از پلتفرم ها را نیز نصب کنید. مانند پلتفرمهای زیر :

SDK Platform Android ۱.۶, API ۴, revision ۳
SDK Platform Android ۲.۳.۳, API ۱۰, revision ۱


قدم سوم : آماده سازی شبیه ساز Android

شبیه ساز Android در حقیقت برای ساخت یک وسیله مجازی برای تست برنامه ساخته شده در VS ۲۰۱۰ استفاده میشود.
برای این کار بایستی حداقل یک وسیله مجازی بسازید.
گزینه Virtual Devices را از برنامه نصب کننده Android انتخاب کنید.


حالا گزینه جدید را انتخاب کنید و به تنظیمات را به شکل زیر انجام دهید:


زمانی که وسیله مجازی شما ساخته شد، کار شما با نصب کننده Android تمام میشود.

قدم آخر : نصب MonoDroid VS Plugin

نسخه آزمایشی برنامه را از لینک زیر دانلود و نصب کنید :


دانلود MonoDroidTrial


در حال حاضر اگر مراحل بالا را به درستی اجرا کرده باشید و برنامه Visual Studio را اجرا کنید و در قسمت پروژه جدید، بخشی برای برنامه نویسی برای Android نیز مشاهده خواهید کرد.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

سلام تشکر دوست خوب 
امکان داره لینک مستقیم 

قدم اول : دانلود و نصب JDK

ابتدا باید JDK را دانلود و نصب کنید. Java SE بهتر است و به خاطر اینکه در حال حاضر نسخه ۷/۰ برای Android ساپورت نمیشود، بایستی از نسخه ۶/۰ استفاده کنید. ( توجه کنید داشتن JRE تنها کافی نیست. )


دانلود Java SE JDK ver ۶.۰


بزارید چون وقتی داخل سایت مشم خیلی گزینه برای دانلودهست

----------


## samadblaj

سلام یه سر به اینجا بزن لطفا بعد از نصب گزارش کنید. ممنونم

----------


## shahin bahari

چرا از اکلیپس استفاده نمیکنید  که دیگه مشکل تریال بودن و این حرف ها رو نداشته باشه. تمام code hint و قابلیت هایی که تو ویژال  هست تو اکلیپس هم هست. avd اینا رو هم از تو خود برنامه میشه دسترسی داشت.
برای این کار تمام مراحل هم مثل بالا هست به جز گزینه اخر.

----------


## samadblaj

> چرا از اکلیپس استفاده نمیکنید که دیگه مشکل تریال بودن و این حرف ها رو نداشته باشه. تمام code hint و قابلیت هایی که تو ویژال هست تو اکلیپس هم هست. avd اینا رو هم از تو خود برنامه میشه دسترسی داشت.
> برای این کار تمام مراحل هم مثل بالا هست به جز گزینه اخر.


ببخشید استفاده از اکلیپس میشه به زبان سی شارپ کد نوشت؟

----------


## shahin bahari

> ببخشید استفاده از اکلیپس میشه به زبان سی شارپ کد نوشت؟


 نه تو اکلیپس هم با جاوا باید نوشت.البته شاید راهی داشته باشه اما من نمیدونم.
بعید میدونم کلا با سی شارپ بشه.

----------


## davoodrm666_666

http://xamarin.com/monoforandroid

----------


## darkenerboy

سلام
با توجه به اینکه من چهار سالی میشه سی شارپ کار میکنم ولی بازم
*ایکلیپس جذاب بود
*جاوا هم که اونقدرا سخت نبود
*استک اوور فلو هم که با معرفته و به ایرانیا سرویس میده
$چرا ویژوال استدیو ؟
$چرا سی شارپ ؟
$چرا لذت یاد گرفتن یک زبان دیگه رو از دست بدیم ؟

----------


## mahdi_rafatjah

داداش جاوا همچین هم آسون نبود من تالا همه جور پروژه ای نوشتم اما جاوا 3 تا 5 برابر یه پروژه معمولی سی شارپ (ویژوال استادیو) وقت میگیره ازت تازه این برنامه هه یه سری ای پی آی های دات نت رو هم میتونی توش استفاده کنی تازه برای آی او اس هم میتونی کد بنویسی باهاش

----------


## samadblaj

با سلام ؛
میتونید نسخه سالم رو اینجا دانلود و به ما هم صحت از صحیح کار کردن لینک بدید...

ابتدا پیش نیاز هارو نصب کنید :

1. JDK 6 - http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/ja...s-1902814.html

2. Android SDK - http://dl.google.com/android/install....1-windows.exe

3. Android NDK - http://dl.google.com/android/ndk/and...indows-x86.zip

4. GTK# - http://download.xamarin.com/GTKforWi...rp-2.12.21.msi

5. Xamarin Studio -http://download.xamarin.com/studio/Windows/XamarinStudio-4.0.10.msi

5. Xamarin.Android - http://download.xamarin.com/MonoforA...-4.8.00013.msi

6. Xamarin.iOS - http://download.xamarin.com/MonoTouc...-1.3.250.0.msi

بعد هم کرکی که اینجاست رو استفاده کنید:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/a6....3_crack_v2.7z

فایل  mandroid.exe رو بریزین تو ادرس "C:\Program Files
(x86)\MSBuild\Xamarin\Android"(اگه ویندوزتون 32 بیته میشه programfiles
خالی)

فایل mtouch.exe رو هم بریزین تو ادرس "C:\Program Files
(x86)\MSBuild\Xamarin\iOS" (اگه ویندوز 32 بیته مثل بالا عمل کنید ) در
ضمن این کرک برای IOS هست اگه شما واسه IOS نمیخوای بنویسی میتونی مورد شش
 از پیش نیاز هارو دانلود نکنی و این فایل دوم هم نیازی نیست بهش

----------


## pooria2c

سلام داداش این لینکات و فکر کنم درست کپی نکردی، 
اگه میشه اصلاحش کن 
مرسی

----------


## spsoofbaf

سلام

لینکها کار نمیکنه. لطفا درستشون کنید

----------


## debugger

لینک ها را از یه جایی کپی کردی داخل همشون .... هست . لطفا اصلاح کنید

----------


## pooria2c

سلام دوستان 
لینک کرک رو پیدا کردم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/a6....3_crack_v2.7z
باقی لینک ها رو هم پیدا می کنم و می ذارم 
البته دیگه پیدا کردن اون ها فکر نمی کنم کاری داشته باشه!!!!

----------


## pooria2c

سلام دوستان اینم بقیه لینک ها :

JDK6 - http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/ja...s-1902814.html
Android SDK - http://dl.google.com/android/install....1-windows.exe
Android NDK - http://dl.google.com/android/ndk/and...indows-x86.zip
JTK# - http://download.xamarin.com/GTKforWi...rp-2.12.21.msi
Xamarin Studio - http://download.xamarin.com/studio/W...dio-4.0.10.msi
Xamarin.Android - http://download.xamarin.com/MonoforA...-4.8.00013.msi
Xamarin.IOS - http://download.xamarin.com/MonoTouc...-1.3.250.0.msi


به این تاپیکم یه سر بزنید، اینم درباره Xamarine 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B3%D8%A7%D8%B2

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

من یه چیزی شنیدم در مورد برنامه نویسی اندروید توی vs نمی دونم چقدر صحت داشته باشه که می گن برنامه ی نهایی که با vs تولید می شه کندتر و سنگین تره نصبت به برنامه ای که با اکیلیپس تولید می شه 
درسته آیا ؟

----------


## pooria2c

> من یه چیزی شنیدم در مورد برنامه نویسی اندروید توی vs نمی دونم چقدر صحت داشته باشه که می گن برنامه ی نهایی ...


سلام دوست من، 
فکر نمی کنم اینطوری باشه که سرعت رو کم کنه، چون این برنامه ای که ویژوال استادیو نوشته میشه قراره که دقیقاً همون Api های توی آندروید رو اجرا کنه، که بوسیله اکلیپس نوشته میشه. 
و در نهایت همون فایل ها (فایل هایی که اکلیپس تولید می کنه) ویژوال استادیو هم تولید خواهد کرد.

----------


## reza_z

با سلام 
1)لینک http://www.mediafire.com/download/a6....3_crack_v2.7z دانلود میشه ولی باز نمیشه از دوستان لطفا کسی موفق شده دانلود کنه یا ایمسل کنه یا همینجا آپلود کنه
2)یه توضیح در باره نحوه نصب یا کپی فایل Android NDK - http://dl.google.com/android/ndk/and...indows-x86.zip  می خواستم
با تشکر

----------


## samadblaj

سلام دوستان کسی موفق به نصب نسخه متناسب با VS 2013 شده ؟

----------

